# Where to find tab books online!



## Ti-Ron (Mar 21, 2007)

I'm lookin to buy some tabs books, Hal Leonard and the like, on the net and fleabay is not the best shot! Did you know where I can find some online and if possible, in Canada? Thanks for you help! 

:rockon2:


----------



## Gilliangirl (Feb 26, 2006)

Ti-Ron, do you have a Long & McQuade in your hometown? Our L&McQ has a really good selection of tab books. 

By the way, have you ever heard of Dollard Avenue in Longueuil ? That's the street my mom grew up on.

Edit: Sorry.... just realized you wanted to buy online.. Sorry I can't help. Sometimes you can get some on eBay and Amazon.


----------



## Ti-Ron (Mar 21, 2007)

Thanks Gilliangirl, but nah there's no Long and McQuade in Longueuil, badly for me! But I'll look on amazon, never think about it! Thanks!

For your question, yeah I know that street and it's really near of my house, it's the next street from my block! Did she still live in Longueuil?


----------



## drak10687 (May 24, 2007)

Do you have to buy it online? Have you tried music/instrument/guitar stores in Mtrl? I don't know any, since I live in Qc, but I know that the Archambault here has tab books, I'm not sure how expensive they are though... if you want them cheaper maybe you could try used book stores.


----------



## Starbuck (Jun 15, 2007)

I like http://www.sheetmusicplus.com/ They have a pretty good selection for things that regular music stores may not carry. Gilliangirl is right on though Long & McQ usually carries a nice selection.


----------



## Vincent (Nov 24, 2007)

I used to have over 1000 songs in tab from books I bought and from magazines as well however I sold them all on ebay a few months back...as for online axemusic.com sells books online...if you see something you might buy I would message me here or post here to see if its any good because not all tab is created equal...some of the best tabs I had were done by wolf marshall and the tabs done by guitar for the practicing musician were good as well.

Here is a link to what axe has...they have at least 13 pages of books 
http://www.axemusic.com/prodtype.asp?PT_ID=14&strKeywords=Books&strPageHistory=cat


----------



## Vincent (Nov 24, 2007)

La music.ca which is a canadian site has books as well however their site is hard to navigate however if you use search funtion it works much better...maybe type name like hal leonard or perhaps name of band or artist...these books can be found under educational tab at top menu.

Hal Leonard books here
http://www.lamusic.ca/default.asp?s...961&nLevel=4&nBrand=1176&szSearch=hal leonard

I typed in Led Zeppelin in search funtion and here were one of the results
http://www.lamusic.ca/default.asp?szNav=Product&PID=12788

I actually used to own this book before I sold it.


----------

